# Hi - high risk, high stress pregnancy



## Anna_due Dec

HI, just introducing myself. I'm 27, married and having baby no.4. i have 8 yo, 4 yo, 11.5 month yo and am 18 weeks. baby 2 and 3 were both prem and i'm expecting another prem. Also having problems with high anti c levels which will probably lead to blood transfusions for baby before he or she is even born. This is definately the last baby i'm having :baby:


----------



## Anna_due Dec

oh that made me sound like i'm not stoked to be a mum.... they really are the best things that have ever happened to me, this last baby is just causing so much stress. cant wait to have him/her born and safely at home.


----------



## Darkest

Awwww bless you! What a lot to deal with.
Welcome to BnB. Hope your LO stays in as long as possible.
Just one question, what is Anti C?


----------



## Chris77

Hi :hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## ArticBaby

:hi: and welcome


----------



## peace

Hello and welcome, hope this pregnancy goes better. x


----------



## Groovychick

Hello and welcome! :hi:


----------



## Lillipop

:wave: Hello,
Welcome to BnB :)
x


----------



## dizzy65

:hi: welcome to bnb


----------



## Missy.

Hello and welcome to BnB hun, I'm sure your a fab mum it's just really stressful when your having a difficult pregnancy :hugs: x


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!! :wave:


----------



## Ashes

Hey girl! Welcome to BnB! Congrats on being preggo and I hope that this pregnancy goes better!


----------



## Anna_due Dec

Darkest said:


> Awwww bless you! What a lot to deal with.
> Welcome to BnB. Hope your LO stays in as long as possible.
> Just one question, what is Anti C?


Anti C is an anti-body that i am developing that can attack the babies red blood cells. Often people have a problem with anti d and they give you an injection at 28 weeks to stop it hurting the baby but there's nothing they can do with anti c :nope:


----------



## Groovychick

Hello and welcome! :hi:


----------



## xJG30

Welcome :wave:


----------



## herewego

Hi hun, welcome to bnb :D The girls on here are really fantastic, I'm high risk too (multiple factors - I'm on daily heparain shots to stop clotting probs, have OCD and am psotivie for strep B!), and they've been great at helping me through the (many many many) rough days :D


----------



## Eve

:hi: and welcome!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Welcome to BnB:flower:


----------



## v2007

Congrats and Welcome.

Vx xx


----------



## sabby52

Hi welcome to BnB :)


----------



## AP

Wow anna this is a bump :rofl:


----------



## mandy81

welcome to BnB XX


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Now who didn't read the original post? This is from July :rofl:


----------



## AP

better still shes had bubz :rofl:


----------



## Anna_due Dec

lol sb :)

Yep baby Noah is 6 and a half weeks old and very healthy.

but its nice to see peoples lovely comments xx


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Welcome to B'n'B!
:wave:
xxxx
​


----------



## lucy_x

:hi: welcome to b & b


----------



## Tinypop

:hi:


----------



## PeanutBean

:wave:


----------

